# Creative Cooking



## Banned (Jan 4, 2009)

All this talk of canned wedding soup, chocolate soup, and canned poutine has me wondering...what's the grossest/weirdest/most creative thing you ever actually made?

For example, in grade eight, my friend told me that tofu takes on the taste of whatever you cook it in.  I didn't see that as a problem until I phoned her and asked what I was doing wrong, because something just didn't look right.  She asked me what I was cooking it with...to which I replied..."chocolate".  Yup, I had chunks of tofu stirring around in a pot with melted chocolate on the stove!  It quickly got discarded and I never went near tofu again (interestingly, it didn't affect my affinity for chocolate!).


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Jan 4, 2009)

I made mac and cheese pizza once......me and my friend were in grade 6...we were pretending to host a tv kids cooking show and it went way out of whack....and it didn't alter my love for mac and cheese or pizza....only the combination of them!


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol:

Ok - weirdest creation....hmm some do involve tofu but we won't go there tonight Turtle.  

Funnily enough, in grade 8 as well, in home economics class we had to cook a dish.  I'd opted to make a traditional "potage" (basically a vegetable stew with a base of potatoes, leeks, and tomatoes).  This dish is always served with a chunk of butter on top....the teacher forgot to purchase the necessary ingredients.  I ended up making it with: tomatoes, carrots, onions with grated mozzarella on top....to this day, I make my potage and grate mozza on top! 

And, like you, I can't see anything that would discourage me from chocolate! :lol:...but I no longer touch tofu!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember in grade 8 Home Economics class.  My main teacher was away and we had a substitute teacher.  We were supose to learn how to make Eclairs for which most of the class had no clue what they were. :lol:

Most of the "eclairs", mine included were flat like pancakes topped with chocolate and whipped cream.  

Have to admit, after I tried my "eclair" and realized it was quite awful.  I wondered what anyone saw in them.  Ofcourse we all thought we made them correctly :lol:

Later I realized they were delicious and how bad of a job we all really did.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol: - NN


----------



## NicNak (Jan 4, 2009)

Want the recipe Jazzey :rofl:

Just kidding, I wouldn't dare, even if I remembered it.  I wouldn't want anyone to get sick off it.  :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 4, 2009)

A couple years ago I started to remember my vegan days so decided to make Lentil Stew.

I really have no idea what I did to the poor thing. The first night it tasted ok but not great but by the third day it seemed to take on a life of its own and I ended up throwing out the pot with the contents.

Now I remember one of the mistakes and how to correct it.

Add chicken stock at the start and try to stay away from clean out your fridge at the same time. Lentil stew apparently doesn't like leftoevers. 

One of the most horrible things I have ever made.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol:  I had a "hankering" for lentil soup....I think it's gone now


----------



## ladylore (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:  I had a "hankering" for lentil soup....I think it's gone now



Glad to have been of assistance Jazzey. :lmao:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

> All this talk of canned wedding soup, chocolate soup, and canned poutine has me wondering...what's the grossest/weirdest/most creative thing you ever actually made?


Potato pancakes with gravy and mozzarella cheese.
 
(It was less appetizing than adding gravy to take-out pizza slices, which is the 2nd weirdest thing.)


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol: I thought of your "creation" last night Daniel...It looks appetizing.  It's the list of ingredients which are problematic.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 4, 2009)

My dad always use to tell me "Gravy will put hair on your chest"  :yikes3:  Then he wondered why it took me so long to try gravy.  Ofcourse not before knowing for certian that his "tale" was incorrect :lol:


----------



## white page (Jan 4, 2009)

I am SO glad I have already  eaten , before reading all your 'appetising '  dishes
:funny:  :bounce:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 4, 2009)

white page said:


> I am SO glad I have already  eaten , before reading all your 'appetising '  dishes
> :funny:  :bounce:



:teehee:  I am glad I ate before reading this too.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, okay.  Since you "guys" have already eaten:

Pizza with gravy


----------



## Banned (Jan 4, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6x7aJo3Q91c/R8lZhlVJvrI/AAAAAAAABHU/gH8E2SNSduE/s1600-h/IMG_3836.JPG


> Pizza with gravy
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6x7aJo3Q91c/R8lZhlVJvrI/AAAAAAAABHU/gH8E2SNSduE/s1600-h/IMG_3836.JPG

That is wrong on so many levels.  In fact, most of what I'm reading on here is wrong on so many levels.  Thank goodness for restaurants!  (I never did learn how to cook).


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

...I should have eaten before viewing that last one...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

> Thank goodness for restaurants!


That last one was from a restaurant, albeit not a 5-star establishment


----------



## white page (Jan 4, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Oh, okay.  Since you "guys" have already eaten:
> 
> Pizza with gravy



Daniel you just took that photo now! specially !!!   to make even my computer feel ill !
admit it !!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

WP,

You know I can't reveal my sources, though I do regret I was not able to find a bigger picture.  

Please accept my apologies if the picture in any way reminded you of this:

Google Image Result for http://www.maisonneuve.org/uploaded_images/Poutine/Mais_Poutine_4.jpg


----------



## white page (Jan 4, 2009)

:clap::funny:


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 4, 2009)

Uh-huh.. creative cooking eh? :tapfingers: Hmm...
I've got some recipes and there wonderful!!!
But I keep them under lock and key for good reason.
There toxic.
I'll share though?

NN, Gravy doesn't put hair on your chest! Smoking cigars does.

:budgie:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 4, 2009)

Sparrow said:


> NN, Gravy doesn't put hair on your chest! Smoking cigars does.
> 
> :budgie:



Darn, I will now have to stop treading myself to the Cohibas


----------



## Meg (Jan 5, 2009)

When I was in primary school my friend and I tried to make a chocolate cake.  Her mother supervised us initially and then made the mistake of leaving us to it.  We taste tested as we went and decided it wasn't chocolatey enough.... then not sugary enough.... then not chocolately enough.... etc.  When cooked, it crumbled to bits and tasted like cocoa.  Her mum wasn't impressed (but I still think it's funny!)


----------



## ladylore (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is one not nearly as gross as the first one I posted.

When I was a kid a friend and I use to make Bannick bread all the time. You are suppose to use a half cup of sugar and a tablespoon of salt. Once we reversed this and didn't notice this until we ate it. 

Ever eat baked play-doe?


----------



## NicNak (Jan 5, 2009)

Meg said:


> When I was in primary school my friend and I tried to make a chocolate cake.  Her mother supervised us initially and then made the mistake of leaving us to it.  We taste tested as we went and decided it wasn't chocolatey enough.... then not sugary enough.... then not chocolately enough.... etc.  When cooked, it crumbled to bits and tasted like cocoa.  Her mum wasn't impressed (but I still think it's funny!)



One can never have enough chocolate I always say :teehee:



ladylore said:


> Here is one not nearly as gross as the first one I posted.
> 
> When I was a kid a friend and I use to make Bannick bread all the time. You are suppose to use a half cup of sugar and a tablespoon of salt. Once we reversed this and didn't notice this until we ate it.
> 
> Ever eat baked play-doe?



:yikes3:  I am sure that wasn't a pleasant suprise.  :yuck:


----------

